# Green day Red day diet.



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Two women at my work have just started the green day red day diet where one day they have lots of veg and fruit and the next day they have lots of meat. Apparently the principle is not to mix proteins and Carbs. Another couple of ladies have apparently lost allot of weight on this diet. And one of the ladies over here said that her doctor also told her not to mix carbs and proteins.

I was just wondering why this is? How does is work? And is it effective for weight loss, if not for bodybuilding?

Is it just a case of if you're separating proteins and carbs you will end up eating less overall calories? Or is there something to this not mixing protein and carbs?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

This sounds like the slimming world diet.

I am actually a member of slimming world, I don't follow the plan but I go for weekly weigh-ins and to chat to all my old granny buddies.

The plan to me looks pretty sound, and I know people get great results from it, not sure how good it would be for bodybuilders though.

you can have a look here:

www.*slimming*-*world*.com


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Its based on food combining principles, this isn't a slimming aid but a digestion aid.

The theory is based on good science, some foods require alkaline environment to digest such as carbs and some require acid such as meat and fat. Fruit should be eaten seperately from everything else.

Here is a chart that explains it well:

hth

SD


----------

